# Caffe ADAMO



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Caffe Adamo was voted the 3rd best coffee shop in Western Washington in King 5 Evening Magazines Best of Western Washington 2009!!! (#1 for independent coffee shops).

We strive to provide only the best coffee and espresso in a warm and friendly environment. The key to our loyal base is that we just are who we are; we don't try to emulate anyone else. We are a bunch of friends making excellent drinks, having fun and making new friends as we go.

More...


----------

